# Fountain pens



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Who else still uses a fountain pen?

I am not a collector. I prefer to find a tool perfectly suited to its task.

I have two, both of which are a bit 'off the beaten track'.

The first is a Pelikan Souveran M600, which is my workhorse. A great 'wet' nib, tweaked by my supplier such that it can be left for 10 minutes uncapped during a meeting yet start perfectly when picked up to note something. The nib writes with a smoothness I have not seen in the Parkers and Watermans and a Montblanc that I tried before discovering it. It has an immense reservoir of ink, as it fills with a piston mechanism and uses most of the body of the pen to hold the ink (confirming its workhorse status).








The second is a Sailor. This mainly sits on my desk. The nib is truly exquisite; even better than the Pelikan. It is almost like writing with a Japanese brush. I also prefer the aesthetic (plain and with the silver trim).








How about you?

B.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a fair number - a Montblanc whose nib I ground to a stub-barely-italic, another MB that I left alone, two Rotrings, several vintage Duofolds, a modern Conklin, a Bexley, several P51's, a Morrision WWII Army pen with modern internals, a vintage Mabry - -the list goes on. I use them in rotation for an early morning to do list. 

Out and about, notes are made with vintage ballpoints - Parkers, Rolex promotionals, my only Pelikan of any kind, a Cartier, a Dunhill, a first-year T-Ball Jotter -- this list goes on, too. 

Chasing Arrighi's italic hand has been a project of some decades. I am not about to abandon it for a smartphone, especially in retirement, when I can take my time.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

godan said:


> Chasing Arrighi's italic hand has been a project of some decades. I am not about to abandon it for a smartphone, especially in retirement, when I can take my time.


Bravo!


----------



## DenverESullivan (Aug 27, 2015)

I have two...

A Cross Townsend black lacquer and silver and a Waterman Exception Nigt & Day Platinum.

Both are beautiful and look fantastic especially when wearing a suit.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

So I should clarify that I have many hobbies...

I use a fountain pen almost exclusively. My everyday pen (for work) is a black/gold trim Parker Sonnet with Noodlers "Bad Belted Kingfisher"- it's a lovely shade in between blue and navy that is durable enough to sign documents with (waterproof, fade proof, etc). My other pen is a Senator President piston that I'm currently using Diamine "Twilight" in. This week, I ordered a Lamy Safari that I'll use as my "not in the office, carry everywhere else" pen- the first ink I'll be using in it is Montblanc "Season's Greetings" scented ink a buddy of mine gave me for my birthday (it smells like chocolate). I also have a Pilot 74, Montegrappa Fortuna, and Faber-Castell (forget the model) on my target list.

As for paper/notebooks, I've moved to using Rhodia almost exclusively. I went through several Mead and Moleskine notebooks in college, but experienced way too much feathering with FP's and rollerballs. I started trying out notebooks from different brands, and ultimately settled on Leuchtturm 1917 and Rhodia (though Rhodia gets far more use- the Clairfontaine paper is wonderful). As an aside, though I primarily use the Rhodia 8.25x11.75 graph pad for work, the dot pad Webnotebooks are fantastic for writing and journaling- the dots are very unobtrusive and easy on the eyes. Part of my EDC is a 3.3x4.75 mini pad that I carry in my jacket pocket.

Also, no one asked, but Palomino Blackwing 602's- where pencil discussions start and end.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

DenverESullivan said:


> I have two...
> 
> A Cross Townsend black lacquer and silver and a Waterman Exception Nigt & Day Platinum.
> 
> Both are beautiful and look fantastic especially when wearing a suit.


I do like the Waterman Night & Day (my last Waterman). My favourite Waterman was the L'Etalon (which I sadly lost):


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

orange fury said:


> As for paper/notebooks, I've moved to using Rhodia almost exclusively. I went through several Mead and Moleskine notebooks in college, but experienced way too much feathering with FP's and rollerballs. I started trying out notebooks from different brands, and ultimately settled on Leuchtturm 1917 and Rhodia (though Rhodia gets far more use- the Clairfontaine paper is wonderful). As an aside, though I primarily use the Rhodia 8.25x11.75 graph pad for work, the dot pad Webnotebooks are fantastic for writing and journaling- the dots are very unobtrusive and easy on the eyes. Part of my EDC is a 3.3x4.75 mini pad that I carry in my jacket pocket..


+1 for Rhodia and Clairfontaine. I use both.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a few. I mostly use an old Meisterstuck 146. I also have a lovely vintage Parker 75 in sterling, and a Waterman Charleston. I also have my great-grandfather's Diamond Medal from the 1920's. Restored and works perfectly. However, the only pen I keep ink in is the Montblanc.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

CSG said:


> I have a few. I mostly use an old Meisterstuck 146. I also have a lovely vintage Parker 75 in sterling, and a Waterman Charleston. I also have my great-grandfather's Diamond Medal from the 1920's. Restored and works perfectly. However, the only pen I keep ink in is the Montblanc.


 Interesting that you do not keep the Parker 75 inked. There is informed and credible discussion about that model on fora and in pen clubs - - on the order of love or hate. I liked the design of the cap and body, but could never make either of the two I tried work properly. Have you ever used yours?


----------



## MightyPir (Aug 1, 2009)

I have a couple of flat top 75s. Wonderful pens to use but their biggest issue is the poor cap mechanism that sometimes fails. You see a lot of them with tape on the section to keep them closed so take care in capping and uncapping them. The rotating ergonomic nib/section was very useful too. The original Cross Century pens were very similar in size and writing capability

BTW, Parkers with the aeromatic fillers are pretty much bulletproof as the material used in the filling mechanism is not rubber and does not disintegrate so feel free to use them with confidence. I have several 51s that are still in daily use with no issues.

From a modern FP point of view IMHO, the best is a Pelican M series. I prefer the 800s, they are the right size for my hands and they hold a ton of ink. Nibs are wet and smooth as 
*Balfour* points out and can be easily changed if you want a thicker or thinner version. They are beautifully made with German precision and much more unique than the ubiquitous MB146/149 that you tend to find in the corporate world.

To really standout, get a Pilot Vanishing Point. People are fascinated by the mechanism when I use mine!!!

Ink wise, nothing beats Waterman's Florida Blue!!!

A great site to find out more:

https://www.richardspens.com/ref/00_refp.htm


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Avid collector specializing in New Old Stock FPs...probably have about 1200 total. Favorite is a 51 Special w/a broad nib that I acquired in NOS condition from the late Mike Fultz and just had to ink. Daily user is a Raden Namiki VP w/a broad nib that writes like a medium from most non-Japanese brands. Rarest is probably a mint stickered cardinal Waterman 58. Always think about Cranky Franky Dubiel this time of year...a true character who is deeply missed.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

smmrfld said:


> ... Daily user is a Raden Namiki VP w/a broad nib that writes like a medium from most non-Japanese brands. ...


My Sailor (also Japanese) is the same.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

godan said:


> Interesting that you do not keep the Parker 75 inked. There is informed and credible discussion about that model on fora and in pen clubs - - on the order of love or hate. I liked the design of the cap and body, but could never make either of the two I tried work properly. Have you ever used yours?


Of course I've used it. Used it quite a bit over the years. But I don't have much occasion to use a fountain pen these days so keeping more than one inked doesn't make much sense. Ink dries out, pen requires cleaning and refilling. The Montblanc is my favorite fountain pen so that's the one I keep inked. But the 75 is a fine pen and writes very well when I do use it. I'm not sure what you mean when you say you couldn't get either than you tried to work properly. I own probably 10 different fountain pens altogether and all of the work properly.

I used to look in on a couple pen forums but, honestly, I'm not all that interested in the minutia these folks get into. I did learn a bit about my great-grandfather's pen, however, and got a good reference to a fellow who restored it. (had a disintegrated ink sac and a detached fill lever). The thing writes beautifully when I use it on occasion.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Lately I seem to have strayed from the habit, but generally I (used to) prepare my personal correspondence, writing with fountain pens. My options are limited to three; one is an old Parker, given to me by my late Mother, so many years ago. The second is a sterling silver Waterman Gentleman series, received as an award and finally, about 10 years back I picked up a Cross (can't remember the design name! ) for day to day use. Egad, those wonderful writing instruments see less and less use, as I find myself increasingly seduced by the convenience of email!


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

I have a Meisterstuck - it was given to me as an engagement present many years ago and I love using it. Like your Pelikan, the nib seems to have some magical ability to retain ink. It seems so well made and fits my hand so perfectly that I cannot imagine replacing it, nor do I wish to build a collection, although some of the other makes mentioned here interest me. Perhaps its one failing is that it uses the ink quite quickly, and the reservoir perhaps could be larger. There is a window for monitoring the ink level.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Am I first on the cheap side of things? All right!

Once I discovered the joy of fountain pens, it is almost impossible to return to pushing on a ballpoint to get a stingy dry line of limited color options. Boo!

I started with a ~$3 Pilot Varsity from a local stationery store. They use a medium nib and a wet ink that is a bit too wide on the page. With Googling, one finds a few ways to refill the disposable pen. I still have it.








I have two other cheap plastic Pilots. One is a 78G with the broad nib, which is actually a stub and produced calligraphic line variation and forces your handwriting into wide lovely loops. ~$10 on ebay, with cartridges and a refillable converter.








And the Pilot Petit1, a delightful little pocket pen that uses the fine version of the nib from the Varsity, which works much better for me.

I have a Noodler's Ahab Flex pen, which is a fun but messy toy. At $20, it's the most expensive fountain pen I own, but let us speak no more of it.
My favorite pen is the Reform 1745, a German school pen from around the 1970s. It's a slim piston-filler with styling right off a Pelikan 120. The nib is the closest I know to luxury, as it offers a soft springiness and decent flex and line variation. They used to be plentiful on ebay for ~$10, but the prices have jumped and the quantities available dropped.








I have a Platinum Preppy which write smoothly but just feels too light and cheap and plasticky even for me.

Lastly, most of these are inked with the Hero #232 ink, a cheap Chinese ink that is a blue-black iron gall ink. It dries quickly to a waterproof bond, doesn't feather, and it just reeks of antiquity.

if I did more writing or presentation mattered, I'd get a Pelikan M200 or something, but I'm set for now.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't use fountain pens anymore, they tend to get a bit messy.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Howard said:


> I don't use fountain pens anymore, they tend to get a bit messy.


What type did you use, and what kind of handling did it get? Are you touching the nib or forgetting to cap the pen? Dropping it frequently?
My experience is that it's almost impossible to get leakage from modern designs, unless violently shaken. I recommend the Bic disposable fountain pens found at Staples as another good entry.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Langham said:


> I have a Meisterstuck - it was given to me as an engagement present many years ago and I love using it. Like your Pelikan, the nib seems to have some magical ability to retain ink. It seems so well made and fits my hand so perfectly that I cannot imagine replacing it, nor do I wish to build a collection, ...


How splendid it has survived - long may that continue!


----------



## DRWWE (Jul 6, 2009)

I've been collecting fountain pens for many years and primarily use them at work. I rotate them, with 2 or 3 inked at a given time. Since I use them in my patients' charts, waterproof ink is a must. I do keep a few nice ballpoints to carry around and for when I need something that dries quickly. These are a few of what's on my desk:
Pelikans 800s. The new burnt orange with an 18-year old green model. Both nibs are fantastic. 


Omas

Montblanc

Lamys

Namiki Bamboo. My best nib.

Waterman

And with pens, one needs this stuff. These are just a few of the bottles in my stash.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

DRWWE said:


> And with pens, one needs this stuff. These are just a few of the bottles in my stash.


How do you like the Empire Red? I've seen it before and thought about picking some up, but I've never used it. Would you happen to have a writing sample?

Also, if you need permanent ink, as I said earlier in the thread, Noodlers "Bad Belted Kingfisher" is my go to for a permanent, professional ink.


----------



## Saturninus (Feb 17, 2010)

I've got a tip for you folks. Check out some Japanese Ursushi Lacquer fountain pens. Nakaya is very well respected brand. An urushi lacquer pen takes several months to make, at it is usually done with a base color and then another color on top of it. Over time, the top coat becomes a bit more translucent, and the undercoat starts to show through. This give it an amazing depth of color that you can't get with resin pens.

Check out this example.

https://www.nibs.com/Nakaya-Naka-ai-Cigar-Heki-tamenuri.htm

For those of you who appreciate the depth and color of fine leather shoes, I think you will find a natural corollary in urushi fountain pens.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Saturninus said:


> I've got a tip for you folks. Check out some Japanese Ursushi Lacquer fountain pens. Nakaya is very well respected brand. An urushi lacquer pen takes several months to make, at it is usually done with a base color and then another color on top of it. Over time, the top coat becomes a bit more translucent, and the undercoat starts to show through. This give it an amazing depth of color that you can't get with resin pens.
> 
> Check out this example.
> 
> ...


Not a big Nakaya fan...in fact, I would avoid and find urushi from some other maker. I found their customer service to be quite lacking, and I finally gave up trying to get them to fix a defective pen. I do, however, now have a nice Writer Long Tamenuri Kuro-Aka paperweight on my desk.


----------



## Saturninus (Feb 17, 2010)

smmrfld said:


> Not a big Nakaya fan...in fact, I would avoid and find urushi from some other maker. I found their customer service to be quite lacking, and I finally gave up trying to get them to fix a defective pen. I do, however, now have a nice Writer Long Tamenuri Kuro-Aka paperweight on my desk.


If you bought directly from Nakaya in Japan, I understand your pain. Communication can be quite difficult. I would suggest you send your pen to John Mottishaw at nibs.com, if you have not already tried that route. He is the sole authorized distributor of Nakaya pens in the US, and on top of that he is probably one the three best "nibmeisters" in the world. I've ordered most of my Nakayas through him, and they handle all of the logistics with Nakaya in Japan, and then Mottishaw tweaks the nibs himself to your specification before shipping. And there is no markup from Nakaya direct prices. His customization work is amazing.


----------



## DRWWE (Jul 6, 2009)

orange fury said:


> How do you like the Empire Red? I've seen it before and thought about picking some up, but I've never used it. Would you happen to have a writing sample?
> 
> Also, if you need permanent ink, as I said earlier in the thread, Noodlers "Bad Belted Kingfisher" is my go to for a permanent, professional ink.


Sorry, no writing sample but I like Empire Red. Good color and performance. The three inks are all permanent, waterproof inks that I use at work--from left to right: blue/black, red, blue. I haven't tried the ink you mentioned but will do so. I'm always happy to try a new ink, especially Noodler's.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Before Balfour's fascinating thread declines, I will mention a US pen maker, karaskustoms.com. Established for some years as a ballpoint manufacturer, two of their lines accept the excellent Pilot G2 refills, which do everything gel refills claim to do, but often don't. Karas is now making a line of fountain pens. All of their designs are industrial, reminiscent of some Lamy models, and the quality of everything I have from them is excellent. FWIW.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Tempest said:


> What type did you use, and what kind of handling did it get? Are you touching the nib or forgetting to cap the pen? Dropping it frequently?
> My experience is that it's almost impossible to get leakage from modern designs, unless violently shaken. I recommend the Bic disposable fountain pens found at Staples as another good entry.


I think I forgot to put back on the cap, and I can't recall what type I used.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

DRWWE said:


> Sorry, no writing sample but I like Empire Red. Good color and performance. The three inks are all permanent, waterproof inks that I use at work--from left to right: blue/black, red, blue. I haven't tried the ink you mentioned but will do so. I'm always happy to try a new ink, especially Noodler's.


You still use pen and ink for patient's charts? I envy you. The EMR is a leading cause of the decline of American medical care.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

Silly question I'm sure, but how much maintenance do these pens require? I haven't used a fountain pen since I used one my dad had when I was a kid. I used Rapidograph technical pens in college and when I still did some illustration and they required periodic cleaning.


----------



## DRWWE (Jul 6, 2009)

momsdoc said:


> You still use pen and ink for patient's charts? I envy you. The EMR is a leading cause of the decline of American medical care.


One of the benefits of private practice, opting out of MediCare, and being in a dental specialty. I know I'll have to do it at my practice someday but am fighting it. The two hospitals where I have privileges have different EMRs and they truly suck they joy out of healthcare.


----------



## DRWWE (Jul 6, 2009)

meanoldmanning said:


> Silly question I'm sure, but how much maintenance do these pens require? I haven't used a fountain pen since I used one my dad had when I was a kid. I used Rapidograph technical pens in college and when I still did some illustration and they required periodic cleaning.


If you use one pen, keep the same ink in it, write with it regularly, and cap it when not writing, there really isn't much maintenance. If you change ink colors you need to flush out the old ink until water runs clear. What you don't want is to let the pen dry out, either from not capping it or from letting ink sit in it for a long time. It's just a matter of soaking and flushing, occasionally dismantling, but is annoying when it happens. Dropping it on the nib is another matter, but that's not really a maintenance issue. Personally I think FPs are worth the small amount of maintenance because you aren't dealing with a disposable product.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

DRWWE said:


> If you use one pen, keep the same ink in it, write with it regularly, and cap it when not writing, there really isn't much maintenance. If you change ink colors you need to flush out the old ink until water runs clear. What you don't want is to let the pen dry out, either from not capping it or from letting ink sit in it for a long time. It's just a matter of soaking and flushing, occasionally dismantling, but is annoying when it happens. Dropping it on the nib is another matter, but that's not really a maintenance issue. Personally I think FPs are worth the small amount of maintenance because you aren't dealing with a disposable product.


Well said.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

smmrfld said:


> Avid collector specializing in New Old Stock FPs...probably have about 1200


:laughing:
This never gets old.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

In 13 years there won't be a high school graduate in NJ who will be able to read what you guys have written.

The teaching of cursive was mandatorily removed from the statewide curriculum as of this year. And so the downfall of civilization as we know it continues.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

momsdoc said:


> In 13 years there won't be a high school graduate in NJ who will be able to read what you guys have written.
> 
> The teaching of cursive was mandatorily removed from the statewide curriculum as of this year. And so the downfall of civilization as we know it continues.


I've written in block lettering since high school (small caps and all that), but I've actually started reteaching myself cursive recently for fun. I remembered far more than I thought I would (considering I haven't used it since 5th grade), so I'm really working on refining my technique.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

I have three fountain pens. A MontBlanc "Chopin" which is a little small for my hand but slips nicely into the jacket pocket, a MontBlanc Boheme blue which looks like it should belong in a ladies handbag and which I keep in my diary, and a 25 year old Waterman - not sure of the model but looks like 'Expert' - which I am sentimentally attached to as I wrote my A levels and all university exams with it. However, these days I rarely use a fountain pen. At my place of work people are always asking to borrow pens and its just easier to keep a stock of ballpoint pens and then I can use them, hand them around, and leave them lying around, with free abandon. On the rare occasions I write a letter or card I try and use the fountain pen.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Shaver said:


> :laughing:
> This never gets old.


Not sure what you mean, unless you're feebly mocking the collection of fountain pens. If so, fair enough. BTW, how's your collection of Tom and Jerry comic books coming along? He who lives in glass houses, and all that. Your twittishness provides continuous entertainment, though. And for that, many of us are grateful if the backchat is an accurate gauge.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Oh my dear fellow, I had no idea that you were so sensitive. Please do accept my apologies for upsetting you.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

momsdoc said:


> In 13 years there won't be a *public* high school graduate in NJ who will be able to read what you guys have written.


Fixed. Penmanship was always a hallmark of finishing schools, and I highly suspect that an elite shibboleth of the future will be the ability to sign their name and even write notes on paper with smooth fluidity instead of a choppy dithering. Others will be the ability to read analog clocks, Roman numerals.


----------



## MTM_Master? (Jul 8, 2009)

Having recently been bitten by the "fountain pen bug", I have amassed a small (ish) collection of fountain pens I rotate through including:
-Visconti Divina
-Pelikan M800
-Omas Bologna
-Omas Arte Italiana/Milord
-Omas 360
-Omas Ogiva

I had never used a fountain pen until curiosity drove me to a local pen shop, and ever since that fateful day I have been hooked.


----------



## Saturninus (Feb 17, 2010)

MTM_Master? said:


> Having recently been bitten by the "fountain pen bug", I have amassed a small (ish) collection of fountain pens I rotate through including:
> -Visconti Divina
> -Pelikan M800
> -Omas Bologna
> ...


Interesting how three countries dominate the fountain pen industry: Germany, Italy, and Japan. Same with sports cars. And optics (except Italy).

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

I love fountain pens. A Parker man, myself, I have a med nib Meisterstuck, a fine nib Parker Sonnet silver Cisele, and a handmade deer antler pen of some sort. Alas, before I could afford to expand my collection my pen use has dropped to nearly nil. I even take real-time notes on my computer. I forestalled the issue somewhat by using them as dip pens with a nice crystal ink well, but even that dried out. Also, the Pilot G2 is about as good as a non-fountain pen can get.

Last month, though, I started the tradition of giving my graduating doctoral students an engraved, "xxxx, Ph.D." Sonnet roller ball - pearl and rose gold for the ladies, red and gold for the gents. I picked non-black colors for ease of identification. Thinking of treating myself to a similar Duofold. Wish they were gel ink, but I understand rollerballs are quite nice. Comments on this?


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

LordSmoke said:


> I love fountain pens. A Parker man, myself, I have a med nib Meisterstuck, a fine nib Parker Sonnet silver Cisele, and a handmade deer antler pen of some sort. Alas, before I could afford to expand my collection my pen use has dropped to nearly nil. I even take real-time notes on my computer. I forestalled the issue somewhat by using them as dip pens with a nice crystal ink well, but even that dried out. Also, the Pilot G2 is about as good as a non-fountain pen can get.
> 
> Last month, though, I started the tradition of giving my graduating doctoral students an engraved, "xxxx, Ph.D." Sonnet roller ball - pearl and rose gold for the ladies, red and gold for the gents. I picked non-black colors for ease of identification. Thinking of treating myself to a similar Duofold. Wish they were gel ink, but I understand rollerballs are quite nice. Comments on this?


My experience with gel ballpoint refills is extensive because many tries have so far failed to find any that are as good as the Pilot G2 you mention. Those falling short include Visconti, Parker branded refills, Monteverdi, Schmidt and Montegrappa. My focus has been on bold and extra bold. None match the line of ink from G2 bold refills. Karas Kustoms makes pens that accept the G2 refills, and I would be delighted to find something similar to use in my vintage Duofolds, Cartier, Dunhill, Pelikan, etc - that all accept Parker style refills. Also, my MB ballpoints would be another target for good, bold refills, if any were to exist. I would love to hear from anyone who has better information.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Haffman said:


> ... At my place of work people are always asking to borrow pens and its just easier to keep a stock of ballpoint pens and then I can use them, hand them around, and leave them lying around, with free abandon. On the rare occasions I write a letter or card I try and use the fountain pen.


Yes, I keep a uniball in each jacket to use as a loaner in this eventuality. It avoids simply having to say "no" if someone asks to borrow my fountain pen, without having to give a prissy explanation about how the nib adapts to one's hand.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

godan said:


> My experience with gel ballpoint refills is extensive because many tries have so far failed to find any that are as good as the Pilot G2 you mention. Those falling short include Visconti, Parker branded refills, Monteverdi, Schmidt and Montegrappa. My focus has been on bold and extra bold. None match the line of ink from G2 bold refills. Karas Kustoms makes pens that accept the G2 refills, and I would be delighted to find something similar to use in my vintage Duofolds, Cartier, Dunhill, Pelikan, etc - that all accept Parker style refills. Also, my MB ballpoints would be another target for good, bold refills, if any were to exist. I would love to hear from anyone who has better information.


For some reason I've never bothered with rollerballs. I see the theoretical attraction (being able to use an aesthetically pleasing pen when a fountain pen would not be suitable, e.g. signing something at a busy counter, etc.). I last tried one perhaps 15 to 20 years ago, though - it was a horrible blotchy thing (Parker I think). I understand ink quality has improved significantly since?


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

LordSmoke said:


> Last month, though, I started the tradition of giving my graduating doctoral students an engraved, "xxxx, Ph.D." Sonnet roller ball - pearl and rose gold for the ladies, red and gold for the gents. I picked non-black colors for ease of identification.


What an excellent tradition! I didn't quite follow the point about ease of identification, though?


----------



## Richard Baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I prefer fountain pens by far. So does my handwriting legibility.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Balfour said:


> For some reason I've never bothered with rollerballs... it was a horrible blotchy thing...


They have more fluid ink as opposed to the nasty oli-based ballpoint. Some glide very well and are the next best thing to a fountain pen. However, they seem to dry up and thus the first use dislodges a dried blob, and I've experienced the equivalent of nib creep, where ink migrates to unwanted areas.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Alas, these fora are going to be the death of my wallet. Member Balfour, this thread of yours has reinvigorated my interest in completing my personal correspondence with a writing instrument, known for the added mystery/romance/etc. that it brings to the act of communicating....this past weekend I pulled my Waterman from the case and drafted letters to each of our adult kids and to my wife. Now that's a good thing, I suppose. However, I now find myself on the hunt for additional fountain pen(s)...and I think that is, perhaps not a good thing! You sir, are an enabler! LOL. :crazy:


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

Probably 99% of my use of a fountain pen now is to write brief note cards (I have monogrammed cards I use for all my written correspondence). Over the years, I seem to write fewer and fewer of these. Now, it's mostly, thank yous, sympathy notes, congrats, and similar. I no longer write proper letters using email instead.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

DRWWE said:


> Sorry, no writing sample but I like Empire Red. Good color and performance. The three inks are all permanent, waterproof inks that I use at work--from left to right: blue/black, red, blue. I haven't tried the ink you mentioned but will do so. I'm always happy to try a new ink, especially Noodler's.


In case you're interested, I happened to be using Noodlers today and did a quick writing sample. With flash:


without flash:


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Balfour said:


> What an excellent tradition! I didn't quite follow the point about ease of identification, though?


I decided a non-black color (red or pearl) would be less likely to inadvertently leave on a desk and more easily to spot when searching, if necessary.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> Alas, these fora are going to be the death of my wallet....


:laughing: I know you are not just realizing this.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

I'll post this here. Not worth its own thread. May be of interest.

I have thirty years of journals on my bookshelf. I started in 1984 as an undergraduate (mimicking my advisor), and I have kept a journal with me at all times ever since. During my earlier years, I used rapidiograph pens (water/alcohol-proof ink) due to the harsh (marine) environments in which I occassionally worked. As to the journal, itself, I settled some years ago on the National Brand 56211 - convenient size, easy-eye green pages, narrow ruled, 150 pages:










I went from rapidiographs to fountain pens to Pilot G2s.

Now, any time I set pen to paper, whatever marks I make will be of great interest to future generations, so being waterproof is important. Fountain pens were quite lacking in this respect. I eventually found a Pelikan ink a few years ago that purported to be water proof, but by that time my FPs were drying out so fast, I switched to the G2s for daily use.

The G2s are available in a wide array of fun colors, so I tested them as to their color-specific waterproofness by writing a test message and leaving in water overnight. Interesting results:

1) Black was pretty waterproof.
2) Every other color was essentially disappearing ink.

I settled on black for my notes.

Looking at higher-end alternatives, I did the same test with the rollerball pen I bought for my student - Parker, fine, black.

There was some smudging, but the words were still there after some time. I will be trying blue, medium for my own purchase. Will report back on that.

Note on color - my mom worked for decades in the county clerk's office (side note - when she started her career at an insurance company, all records were entered in fountain pen). Anyway, she noted that originally, all legal documents had to be signed in black ink. Then, with the advent of copiers, blue ink was preferred for security reasons. Of course, none of this matters now.


----------



## dr.butcher (May 28, 2014)

Great thread and perfect timing because I've recently been looking into buying myself a fountain pen, so it was interesting to read what makes/models other people use and what they think of them. 

I want to ask, has anyone experienced leakage? I used to carry a parker ballpoint (in my inside jacket pocket) that was gifted to me, but it leaked (twice) ruining two shirts. I'm not sure if this is the heat in HK or a fault of the pen.


----------



## Richard Baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, I experienced leakage, usually after damage to the nib.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

I have never experienced leakage, but a friend and avid FP user gave me this advice for air travel - wrap you pens in a disposable diaper before packing.


----------



## Richard Baker (Feb 13, 2009)

A good idea, or a plastic wrap might do. Air travel definitely can be a trigger.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

dr.butcher said:


> I want to ask, has anyone experienced leakage?


The more common, but still uncommon, one for me is leakage within the cap where you take the pen out, write, put it away, and then notice a little ink on the fingers. It was usually attributable to dropping or other negligence.

The evil Ahab is a mess, but it's been relegated to desk duty. Once or twice I've managed to put an uncapped pen in a pocket and the important thing to remember is that this is water soluble ink. If it's still wet, you stand a very good chance of rinsing and blotting and pre-treating for total salvation.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I have not employed a fountain pen since those halcyon days of yore idling at the boys college, pictured below. Our archaic wooden desks had an inbuilt inkwell to the top right. Whilst I very much enjoyed the sensation of writing with a well broken-in fountain pen, in truth I so rarely write these days that such a device would be less an affectation and more a redundancy.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Shaver said:


> I have not employed a fountain pen since those halcyon days of yore idling at the boys college, pictured below. Our archaic wooden desks had an inbuilt inkwell to the top right. Whilst I very much enjoyed the sensation of writing with a well broken-in fountain pen, in truth I so rarely write these days that such a device would be less an affectation and more a redundancy.


Nice. That's a shot from the Quidditch field, right?


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Shaver said:


> I have not employed a fountain pen since those halcyon days of yore idling at the boys college, pictured below. Our archaic wooden desks had an inbuilt inkwell to the top right. Whilst I very much enjoyed the sensation of writing with a well broken-in fountain pen, in truth I so rarely write these days that such a device would be less an affectation and more a redundancy.


You surprise me old chap. I have to go to so many meetings (which I loathe, but the silver lining is an excuse to use my fountain pen). I also annotate printed materials in ink and quite often pull initial thoughts together by scribbling away.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm baffled how one doesn't write anything either. I've seen the tweens trying to plunk data into their digital gizmos and it is way more trouble than grabbing a scrap of paper and laying some ink. I must assume that Shaver has a photographic memory and signs things with a signet ring.
If one sees a flier or announcement and wishes to deface it, how do they do so without a pen????


----------



## MDA Sandman (Nov 29, 2014)

I have an Aurora Ipsilon as a "daily driver." Funny story heard last week from my personal physician, he also works at a teaching hospital and the EHR system was down for 2 days, the residents had to write paper progress notes. The first question was "What do we write?" Sad indeed.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

LordSmoke said:


> Nice. That's a shot from the Quidditch field, right?


The regime was more à la Hughes' Brown than Rowling's Potter. 



Balfour said:


> You surprise me old chap. I have to go to so many meetings (which I loathe, but the silver lining is an excuse to use my fountain pen). I also annotate printed materials in ink and quite often pull initial thoughts together by scribbling away.


My reluctance to take notes in meetings has been commented upon, often quite pointedly. Perhaps with a decent pen I might be more inclined.......? In which case, merely dallying prior to fuller commitment, may I seek recommendations of a fountain pen of sufficient quality that I may appreciate anew the benefit of the flowing nib but of little enough cost that I may toss it to the back my desk drawer if I remain unconvinced. How does around £50 sound, anyone have a suggestion? 



Tempest said:


> I'm baffled how one doesn't write anything either. I've seen the tweens trying to plunk data into their digital gizmos and it is way more trouble than grabbing a scrap of paper and laying some ink. I must assume that Shaver has a photographic memory and signs things with a signet ring.
> If one sees a flier or announcement and wishes to deface it, how do they do so without a pen????


Sadly, as advancing age encroaches, my photographic memory begins to fail me - at least for those more mundane aspects of life. At any rate, we operate a paper-light office, my signature is electronic - thusly: 









.
.
.
.

.
.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Shaver said:


> My reluctance to take notes in meetings has been commented upon, often quite pointedly. Perhaps with a decent pen I might be more inclined.......? In which case, merely dallying prior to fuller commitment, may I seek recommendations of a fountain pen of sufficient quality that I may appreciate anew the benefit of the flowing nib but of little enough cost that I may toss it to the back my desk drawer if I remain unconvinced. How does around £50 sound, anyone have a suggestion?
> 
> .


You won't get the joy of a solid gold nib at that price, but two worthy contenders are:

Waterman Hemisphere https://www.theonlinepencompany.com...sphere.html?gclid=CJ3HiP32wckCFUJmGwod1ugOPw&

It is quite narrow, though.

Something chunkier, but somewhat overbudget is the Waterman Expert:

https://www.theonlinepencompany.com...expert.html?gclid=CJ3HiP32wckCFUJmGwod1ugOPw&


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Balfour said:


> You won't get the joy of a solid gold nib at that price, but two worthy contenders are:
> 
> Waterman Hemisphere https://www.theonlinepencompany.com...sphere.html?gclid=CJ3HiP32wckCFUJmGwod1ugOPw&
> 
> ...


Thank you kindly Mr B - the brushed steel with chrome trim Waterman has rather taken my fancy. A new year present to myself perhaps? As to ink, any favoured brands? if I recall correctly I last used parker cartridges - is this acceptable or should I be considering a converter and bottled ink?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL...

....but don't discount the potential utility of a pen equipped with a stainless steel nib, as an impromptu means of self defense....should the need arise. Utilizing a proper grip on the pen's barrel, a relatively inexpensive Cross pen can be driven into a block of ballistic gel right up to one's knuckles! A solid gold nib, characteristic of much more expensive fountain pen options, will never hold up under that kind of abuse.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Shaver said:


> As to ink, any favoured brands? if I recall correctly I last used parker cartridges - is this acceptable or should I be considering a converter and bottled ink?


I already listed my fondness of the Hero #232 iron gall blue-black, but if you use that you'll need to thoroughly flush before using any other ink. I personally find cartridges to be for suckers. Waterman is good ink, Parker Quink is commonly available. Private Reserve does good bold colors.
Addendum: One suspicion that many have is that the act of dipping a pen in an ink bottle automatically saturates the feed, leaving it ready to write, whereas a cartridge does no such thing and the ink needs to be coaxed to fill the drained pipes, so to speak.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> Alas, these fora are going to be the death of my wallet. Member Balfour, this thread of yours has reinvigorated my interest in completing my personal correspondence with a writing instrument, known for the added mystery/romance/etc. that it brings to the act of communicating....this past weekend I pulled my Waterman from the case and drafted letters to each of our adult kids and to my wife. Now that's a good thing, I suppose. However, I now find myself on the hunt for additional fountain pen(s)...and I think that is, perhaps not a good thing! You sir, are an enabler! LOL. :crazy:





Shaver said:


> Thank you kindly Mr B - the brushed steel with chrome trim Waterman has rather taken my fancy. A new year present to myself perhaps? As to ink, any favoured brands? if I recall correctly I last used parker cartridges - is this acceptable or should I be considering a converter and bottled ink?


It's good to see eagle's prediction has been made reality!

Good choice.

Waterman ink is good, as Tempest mentions. I switched to Pelikan which I prefer when I moved to Pelikan and now use that in both pens. I didn't exhaustively investigate ink.

Do use a converter. I cannot point to any scientific proof, but I find it makes for


----------



## DRWWE (Jul 6, 2009)

Shaver said:


> Thank you kindly Mr B - the brushed steel with chrome trim Waterman has rather taken my fancy. A new year present to myself perhaps? As to ink, any favoured brands? if I recall correctly I last used parker cartridges - is this acceptable or should I be considering a converter and bottled ink?


Shaver,
I'd recommend using a converter with whatever pen you use, simply because it gives you a wider assortment of inks from which to choose. Look at Noodler's inks. They have a very broad range of colors and some of their inks are permanent (archival, if that matters in your line of work). Another brand to consider is Pelikan Edelstein--beautiful colors and the ink behaves well.

For other pen options, look at Lamy Studio. Less conservative looking, easily interchangeable steel nibs, and great quality.
https://www.gouletpens.com/lamy-studio-fountain-pen-imperial-blue-extra-fine/p/LMY-L67IBEF


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Thank you gentlemen. A converter it is then. I shall, in the new year, post a pic here not only of the fountain pen but also a sample of my (tremelous) script.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Eagle, fine fellow, the ability to compose a meaningful love letter to one's partner is a defining characteristic of a man. Well played Sir!



eagle2250 said:


> Alas, these fora are going to be the death of my wallet. Member Balfour, this thread of yours has reinvigorated my interest in completing my personal correspondence with a writing instrument, known for the added mystery/romance/etc. that it brings to the act of communicating....this past weekend I pulled my Waterman from the case and drafted letters to each of our adult kids and to my wife. Now that's a good thing, I suppose. However, I now find myself on the hunt for additional fountain pen(s)...and I think that is, perhaps not a good thing! You sir, are an enabler! LOL. :crazy:


----------



## Saturninus (Feb 17, 2010)

Cheapest quality solid gold nib I know of is the Sailor Sapporo. 14k gold. A rather plain looking pen, but when you are buying a Sailor, you are doing it for the nib. They are usually fantastic straight out of the box, even fine and extra fine points. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim_McD (Aug 20, 2012)

Over the past year, I have renewed my love of fountain pens, My gloss Black/Rhodium Vanishing Point with the Fine Nib is my default daily pen. 

There are some who find the placement of the clip to be a challenge, but I find that resting my finger on top of the clip while writing to be comfortable and natural, plus the pen’s retractable nib gives me ballpoint convenience with the function of a fountain pen. 

It puts down a perfect line, esp loaded with Iroshizuku Kon-Peki ink and writing in my Rhodia Mtg Notebook. I tried to use my other fountain pens in a rotation, but none of the others gave me the same effortless experience as the Pilot (competition disclosure; Parker Metropolitan w/F steel nib, Mont Blanc Turbo w/F steel nib, Waterman w/F gold nib, and Pelikan M600 w/EF gold nib)

I have just given in to it, using the “heart-wants-what-the-heart-wants” rational. I carry the M600 in my workbag as a backup pen and keep it loaded with black ink, on the off chance that I run into a situation where black ink is a requirement, although I haven’t had that happen as of yet. The Pelikan gets two or three days per month use as the primary carry just to keep the ink flowing and then goes back into the bag to in deference to the Vanishing Point

The weight, finish, retracting nib, long-lasting reservoir and nib make the Vanishing Point my perfect pen – even with the pocket clip being a finger rest.


----------



## Carguy (Nov 29, 2012)

Like ties, I am a huge collector of fountain pens and have owned everything from vintage 80+ year old pens to stunningly modern and everything in between. My favorites are the Parker 51 and Aurora Optima line as well as Conway Stewart and all 3 tend to see daily use.

There is something to be said for actually sitting down and actually writing a letter to someone and I like to think they enjoy receiving it as well.

Am strictly a Diamine ink user as I appear to be an Anglophile at heart. Trying to pare down my collections of ties and pens, so if anyone is interested in acquiring one or more gently owned fountain pens, let me know


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Coincidentally, I was clearing out a drawer full of pens and pencils at the weekend and found my old tin full of fountain pens. I'll say at this juncture, that I haven't written with one in a year or so, but I have a nice little collection, which includes: 
my mothers rubber reservoir Osmiroids from the 30s and 40s.
A couple of old rubber reservoir pens I haven't been able to identify 

I have at least one of all these brands:
Parker
Sheaffer 
Waterman
Pelikan
Platignum

For sheer writing pleasure, the flow of the nib, comfort in the hand, Sheaffer is my favourite.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

In France I learned the joys of cheap Waterman pens, which can be had for a few dollars and at every price point beyond. That's something that doesn't exist in the US market: low end fountain pens.

Currently I use a $20 Waterman I bought this summer in Paris. I happen to be there now and wanted to pick up another but haven't had a chance to get to a store.

I don't know why I enjoy the pen so much. But I do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Is there a correlation between people who like fountain pens and people who like mechanical watches?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

tocqueville said:


> That's something that doesn't exist in the US market: low end fountain pens.


Maybe not as many, but most art stores carry $3 Pilot Varsity ones, and Staples may still stock the Bic ones. Gobs available on the internet, of course.[/quote]


tocqueville said:


> Is there a correlation between people who like fountain pens and people who like mechanical watches?


There may be, but I'm not in it as inconvenient and expensive watches don't offer me any satisfaction over a quartz. And they keep worse time. The whole shaving brush and safety razor crowd probably has vast overlap as well. I'm in that part of the Venn diagram. Per post below, I'm also a manual shifter.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> Is there a correlation between people who like fountain pens and people who like mechanical watches? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I correlate, and as Tempest mentions, shaving brushes and safety razors are also in the mix. One might add 1911 pistols, compasses and maps instead of GPS's, standard transmissions, etc.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

godan said:


> I correlate, and as Tempest mentions, shaving brushes and safety razors are also in the mix. One might add 1911 pistols, compasses and maps instead of GPS's, standard transmissions, etc.


While I use fountain pens more for fun (not business), I do shave with DE razors, primarily wear mechanical watches, and have six 1911 pistols. But my Lexus Land Cruiser has an automatic transmission and I do like GPS though I can use a map and compass and don't carry a GPS in the field other than the one on my iPhone.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Real men drive stick. Just sayin'.:devil:


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Real men drive stick. Just sayin'.:devil:


As you may now, many veterans have prosthetic limbs which may make even such a normal daily activity impossible. There but for the grace of God go I.
Also, plenty of women have the minimal motor skills and coordination.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Real men (amputees excepted) drive stick.

Happy now Tempest?


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Boys can do it too. And girls, I'd guess.
Actually, there is a parallel to all these things: fountain pens, clutch operation, real shaving, clock-winding, bow ties... The inexperienced claim it is a mind-blowingly difficult and dangerous task, the people that actually gave it a shot barely think about it at all as it becomes second nature.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

He said the Belgians and Greeks do it
Nice young men who sell antiques do it,
Let's do it, let's drive stick.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Shaver said:


> He said the Belgians and Greeks do it
> Nice young men who sell antiques do it,
> Let's do it, let's drive stick.


Hah!

[extra text to meet posting minimum]


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Tempest said:


> ...
> Actually, there is a parallel to all these things: fountain pens, clutch operation, real shaving, clock-winding, bow ties... The inexperienced claim it is a mind-blowingly difficult and dangerous task, the people that actually gave it a shot barely think about it at all as it becomes second nature.


There's something in this.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

tocqueville said:


> Is there a correlation between people who like fountain pens and people who like mechanical watches?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I own and use a mechanical watch (albeit only one, which is modest in price compared to some of the watch aficionados on the site). I wear it daily for my week (inevitably CBD now) and on smarter weekend events.

I am in the market for a field watch, hence my participation in Ormonde's thread.

I doubt I will ever bother buying something to bridge the gap between field events and CBD.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Balfour said:


> I own and use a mechanical watch (albeit only one, which is modest in price compared to some of the watch aficionados on the site). I wear it daily for my week (inevitably CBD now) and on smarter weekend events.
> 
> I am in the market for a field watch, hence my participation in Ormonde's thread.
> 
> I doubt I will ever bother buying something to bridge the gap between field events and CBD.


Let me extend to you my offer to Ormonde to PM me if you are interested in GShocks and want my suggestions of how to work through the many models to reach the few who suit your interests and activities.


----------



## Tom S. (Oct 25, 2012)

There does seem to be a lot of commonality among those who prefer traditional, time tested, iconic possessions like fountain pens, mechanical watches, stick shift vehicles, the 1911 pistol, and safety razors. I'm certainly guilty on all counts and would probably add Randall knives, Barbour jackets, and possibly the Browning Hi Power to the list. I suppose then, that we should not rule out the lowly Hamilton mechanical field watch. They make several models with good water resistance, screw down crowns, sapphire glass crystals, and a choice of Swiss wind up, automatic, and quartz movements, What other such personal items come to mind for you gentlemen? 
Tom


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Tom S. said:


> There does seem to be a lot of commonality among those who prefer traditional, time tested, iconic possessions like fountain pens, mechanical watches, stick shift vehicles, the 1911 pistol, and safety razors. I'm certainly guilty on all counts and would probably add Randall knives, Barbour jackets, and possibly the Browning Hi Power to the list. I suppose then, that we should not rule out the lowly Hamilton mechanical field watch. They make several models with good water resistance, screw down crowns, sapphire glass crystals, and a choice of Swiss wind up, automatic, and quartz movements, What other such personal items come to mind for you gentlemen?
> Tom


Excellent way to broaden the thread.

For me, a H&H side-by-side shotgun I was fortunate enough to inherit from my great uncle who took me shooting as a lad.

And a good penknife.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

And a notebook. Clairfontaine by preference (as mentioned earlier).


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Tom S. said:


> There does seem to be a lot of commonality among those who prefer traditional, time tested, iconic possessions like fountain pens, mechanical watches, stick shift vehicles, the 1911 pistol, and safety razors. I'm certainly guilty on all counts and would probably add Randall knives, Barbour jackets, and possibly the Browning Hi Power to the list. I suppose then, that we should not rule out the lowly Hamilton mechanical field watch. They make several models with good water resistance, screw down crowns, sapphire glass crystals, and a choice of Swiss wind up, automatic, and quartz movements, What other such personal items come to mind for you gentlemen?
> Tom


Add my three Randalls to the count, but Glocks changed the 9mm world forever, and I sold my two Hi Powers without much regret. However, my remaining three 1911's and my Yugo AK will never leave. I did hold on to a mechanical typewriter and a Polaroid camera until typewriter ribbons, Polaroid film and carbon paper were no longer available locally.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow! The Browning Hi Power, that takes me back more years than I care to remember. The last time I fired one of those while in uniform was 1982!!!!


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

I just bought my first fountain pen, a nee Montblanc 146 for $300. I didn't really want a montblanc for my first pen, but the price was too good. They typically cost more used.

I also wear mechanical watches and shave with a DE. Watches in general are more jewelry than practical nowadays with smartphones, computers and everywhere else. If rather a well made mechanical than a machine made quartz. Why do we buy $500 shoes when we can buy cheaper ones that serve the same purpose? It's a luxury that we enjoy.

As for DE razors, they work better than modern razors for me. I don't get razor burn or ingrown hairs with my DE. You have to find the right blades and razor for your skin though, so some may not like the hassle of finding what works. It's also much cheaper.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Tom S. said:


> There does seem to be a lot of commonality among those who prefer traditional, time tested, iconic possessions like fountain pens, mechanical watches, stick shift vehicles, the 1911 pistol, and safety razors. I'm certainly guilty on all counts and would probably add Randall knives, Barbour jackets, and possibly the Browning Hi Power to the list. I suppose then, that we should not rule out the lowly Hamilton mechanical field watch. They make several models with good water resistance, screw down crowns, sapphire glass crystals, and a choice of Swiss wind up, automatic, and quartz movements, What other such personal items come to mind for you gentlemen?
> Tom


What I find - having, over the years, come to prefer mechanical watches, razor shaving, fountain pens, etc - is that there is a meditative simplicity in using basic tools. Modern conveniences tend to be (i) fussy and (ii) noisy.

Take coffee-making. After encountering pour-over coffee for the first time in the early 90s (in Japan), I was hooked. A nice (now beaten and patina'd) copper kettle (bought in the UK) for boiling water, the thin-spout kettle (bought in Turkey) for pouring, the pot (Danish, 1920s) and ceramic dripper, and the process itself, always improving with growing skill. Even the place where these things are stored (a certain cabinet above the stove) are "meaningful"... and of course the local roaster (I roast sometimes, but it's quite smoky!), the hand-grinder, etc. It's all a connection with the slow, involved way of doing things.

(I sometimes make coffee and forget to drink it! It's the process I enjoy.)

I rather miss working on cars, for example. In college I drove a rather dodgy old Austin Healey, but I knew every inch of it (with a balance of love and hate), so often was I digging through the guts of the thing trying to keep it running. I now have a very modern car (a Tesla S), but crack it open and it's the most bloodless thing imaginable (a battery and a motor - almost a toy!) I do find myself eyeing interesting old cars from time to time (I always wanted a Jaguar XK120); perhaps when the daughter is off to college (ie. I have some spare time!)

I think if you look at anything you consider a "fine tool", it's going to be simple and single-purposed: a Gransfor Bruks axe comes to mind. Something about minimizing the fuss between the man and the job, perhaps. A knife. A gun. A piece of good leather. And so on.

I do expect that there's a correlation between certain of these kinds of things, simply because they inhabit a similar sphere ("fine tools"); the tendency of the Internet to elevate certain items to commonly-admired status (witness the universal recommendations here of "Alden shoes", etc) will exacerbate that.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

I very much enjoy the direction this thread has taken. Perhaps worthy of its own thread do as not to dilute the FP focus. Maybe it is already here in the "Buy it for life" thread.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Dhaller said:


> What I find - having, over the years, come to prefer mechanical watches, razor shaving, fountain pens, etc - is that there is a meditative simplicity in using basic tools. Modern conveniences tend to be (i) fussy and (ii) noisy.
> 
> Take coffee-making. After encountering pour-over coffee for the first time in the early 90s (in Japan), I was hooked. A nice (now beaten and patina'd) copper kettle (bought in the UK) for boiling water, the thin-spout kettle (bought in Turkey) for pouring, the pot (Danish, 1920s) and ceramic dripper, and the process itself, always improving with growing skill. Even the place where these things are stored (a certain cabinet above the stove) are "meaningful"... and of course the local roaster (I roast sometimes, but it's quite smoky!), the hand-grinder, etc. It's all a connection with the slow, involved way of doing things.
> 
> ...


Perhaps the statement of our condition, yet to be offered....and so eloquently put! Thank-you Dhaller. :thumbs-up:


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Shaver said:


> Real men (amputees excepted) drive stick.


Do you turn a crank to start your motor-car?


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

StephenRG said:


> Do you turn a crank to start your motor-car?


Do you wish him to be the next Byron Carter? I do rather miss the option of a kick starter on motor cycles, but proper placement of the parking light position on the ignition switch has even made that a rarely desired feature.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

About 20 years ago I was actively collecting, repairing and selling fountain pens, and have had thousands of them go through my hands. These are the ones which I kept. As you can see, I am partial to vintage Sheaffer's, lever fillers, and interesting engravings. It boggles my mind that a pen made in the 1920's (the oversize flat top Sheaffer) or the 1930's (oversize Sheaffer Balance pens) operate perfectly today. Those pens are robust, and the only repair that one will ever need is sac replacement, which is the simplest of all pen repairs.


----------



## Tom S. (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks kindly for the replies gentlemen. I have to believe it is a love of simple, timeless elegance and quality in the items we live with and use each day that, in a way, binds us together. I can certainly appreciate the observations on coffee makers and cars. Over the years, I have come to positively detest just about anything that flashes, buzzes, dings or beeps at me and have sworn that the next automobile I purchase will have a carburetor, distributor, rear wheel drive, and of course, a stick. 
Tom


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

jm22 said:


> ... Watches in general are more jewelry than practical nowadays with smartphones, computers and everywhere else. ...


I went through a period of thinking the same thing. But one can check the time much more discretely than checking a smartphone, which is helpful if one is in a meeting when one needs to feign politeness in the face of windbaggery.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

LordSmoke said:


> I very much enjoy the direction this thread has taken. Perhaps worthy of its own thread do as not to dilute the FP focus. Maybe it is already here in the "Buy it for life" thread.


I have no problem with this direction, but would also happily contribute to a fresh thread.


----------



## Tom S. (Oct 25, 2012)

I apologize if I have inadvertently redirected the thread. I would be more than happy to start, or contribute to, a new one. Perhaps we could title it "In Pursuit of Quality and Simplicity".
Tom


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Tom S. said:


> I apologize if I have inadvertently redirected the thread. I would be more than happy to start, or contribute to, a new one. Perhaps we could title it "In Pursuit of Quality and Simplicity".
> Tom


I like the direction. The thread is evolving and please continue to contribute here.

But you raise some very interesting ideas that perhaps deserve their own thread, so they're properly explored.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

StephenRG said:


> Do you turn a crank to start your motor-car?


Don't be ridiculous.

Harry, the footman, turns the crank.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Steve Smith said:


> About 20 years ago I was actively collecting, repairing and selling fountain pens, and have had thousands of them go through my hands. These are the ones which I kept. As you can see, I am partial to vintage Sheaffer's, lever fillers, and interesting engravings. It boggles my mind that a pen made in the 1920's (the oversize flat top Sheaffer) or the 1930's (oversize Sheaffer Balance pens) operate perfectly today. Those pens are robust, and the only repair that one will ever need is sac replacement, which is the simplest of all pen repairs.


Those are some nice pens.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Tom S. said:


> Thanks kindly for the replies gentlemen. I have to believe it is a love of simple, timeless elegance and quality in the items we live with and use each day that, in a way, binds us together. I can certainly appreciate the observations on coffee makers and cars. Over the years, I have come to positively detest just about anything that flashes, buzzes, dings or beeps at me and have sworn that the next automobile I purchase will have a carburetor, distributor, rear wheel drive, and of course, a stick.
> Tom


Fine sentiments. The chirruping of mobile phones, their excruciating ring tones and whooping notifications, are a blight designed to persecute those of us left in possession of the ability to appreciate a moment's contemplative reflection.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Fine sentiments. The chirruping of mobile phones, their excruciating ring tones and whooping notifications, are a blight designed to persecute those of us left in possession of the ability to appreciate a moment's contemplative reflection.


Amen.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Balfour said:


> I like the direction. The thread is evolving and please continue to contribute here.
> 
> But you raise some very interesting ideas that perhaps deserve their own thread, so they're properly explored.


I approve of the direction as well. Certain topics bring out the best of the interaction to be found here and this thread is excelling in that respect.

Newness, whilst so often advertised as improvement, is more than likely degradation. The humble loaf of bread subsequent to incremental 'upgrade' this last few decades is now akin to Styrofoam, unless one takes the trouble to seek out niche producers. It is these niches that many of us dwell amongst as our natural habitat.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Received my Lamy Safari in the mail:


Also, not FP (but writing related), I icked up some Palomino Blackwing 602's on my way home today to try out:


writing sample:


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I would recommend anyone considering a Safari try one in a store, as the finger indents are not for everyone. I thought I'd like them, as they are a charm on the Pilot Plumix. I did not.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Darn you guys. I need another hobby like I need a hole in my head. Since this thread appeared, I have acquired a Lamy Al Star and Pilot Metropolitan. These two entry level pens have effectively stoked my interest in writing with FPs, and now I have a Lamy 2000 and a Sailor 1911 full-size on order, with the help of some early Christmas gift cards. Dadgummit!


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

FLCracka said:


> ... and now I have ... a Sailor 1911 full-size on order ...


:aportnoy:


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

I also bought some pens after this thread. Never used more than a disposable FP, but now I have 2 new Montblanc 146 Le Grande in gold (f) and platinum (m) trim. Now I just have to figure out which one to keep.

May keep both since I got them for under $540 shipped.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Over several years I have gotten a few inexpensive Lamy pens, and Sailors with the music nib. I use the Lamys daily for writing tasks and the Sailors for writing checks and for personal notes. 

Ironically enough, I find it easier to compose using a word processor. After I work out a final draft I copy it out by hand from the screen.

Gurdon


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I am at the precipice of committing to my order for:

*Waterman Expert Stainless Steel Chrome Trim Medium Nib Fountain Pen*
(Which is marginally over the budget I had intended but the shape and design appeals to me)

*Waterman Standard Convertor*

*Waterman Bottled Ink Blue/Black*

*Lamy Safari Leather Single Pen Pouch *
(Which I will need as the pen is liable to be stowed in my messenger bag when not in active use)

To the members here whose knowledge in these matters far surpasses my own, does this seem a reasonable array? Any suggestion to improve these choices?

.
.
.
.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

^ Good choice of ink. I'm assuming it still comes in the cleverly shaped polyhedral bottles that can be rested at an angle for ease of filling. Avoid cheap ink, it can clog and (apparently) corrode the nib.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Shaver said:


> I am at the precipice of committing to my order for:
> 
> *Waterman Expert Stainless Steel Chrome Trim Medium Nib Fountain Pen*
> (Which is marginally over the budget I had intended but the shape and design appeals to me)
> ...


A fine choice.

Blue / black is a good colour. Allows annotations to stand out on marked up documents, but is much better than royal blue for ordinary writing.

I don't bother with a pouch. A question: when travelling, why will the pen not be in your jacket's pen pocket?


----------



## TexJake (Jan 12, 2015)

FLCracka said:


> Darn you guys. I need another hobby like I need a hole in my head... ...Dadgummit!


Agreed here. My interest in the fountain pen has been revived. Growing up, my mother and grandmother both used fountain pens exclusively. When I spent weekends with my Grandmother, she worked with me on penmanship and, later, calligraphy. She was an excellent teacher, but sadly I did not keep up with practicing.

So, now here we are and I will be looking for a good entry level kit and see how it treats me. Thanks! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

As I think I might have said earlier in this thread, I'm not a serious fountain pen guy but have a few. Of all that I've owned, however, if I could have only one, it would be my Montblanc 146. For me, it's everything right (write?) with a fountain pen.


----------



## mreugene (Jun 4, 2015)

Balfour said:


> A fine choice.
> 
> Blue / black is a good colour. Allows annotations to stand out on marked up documents, but is much better than royal blue for ordinary writing.
> 
> I don't bother with a pouch. A question: when travelling, why will the pen not be in your jacket's pen pocket?


It can be risky to carry a pen in your jacket if you're travelling by air. The lower air pressure in the cabin often causes a fountain pen to leak. It's a good idea to empty your pen before flying.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

mreugene said:


> It can be risky to carry a pen in your jacket if you're travelling by air. The lower air pressure in the cabin often causes a fountain pen to leak. It's a good idea to empty your pen before flying.


I am aware of this; but Mr Shaver uses his trusty messenger bag for his daily commute by rail, as I recall.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ Well remembered! Although nowadays I am dwelling close enough to the University to walk there. 

The reason that I feel a pouch to be necessary is this - I am become increasingly muddle-headed as the years pass and so all of those items which I utilise regularly but would require transfer each day from garment to garment are safely stored in the trusty messenger bag which is always close by my person.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Shaver said:


> ^ Well remembered! Although nowadays I am dwelling close enough to the University to walk there.


I would give much to be able to walk to work. Presumably a massive boon to quality of life?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ More especially as *this* is the walk. :thumbs-up:










In truth, however, the last stretch of the walk is not so compelling.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Regarding leakage fears, my dreaded Ahab, which has notoriously poorly cut screw threads that cause the nib to dry out rapidly (not air tight), frequently has ink in the cap. It's a demonstrator, so it's clearly visible, and I use it as an eyedropper, meaning that when the ink gets low air expands with temperature and peril ensues.
With a badly threaded cap, the ink has still never escaped the closed cap. It's a mess when opened, but no shirts are getting ruined or anything. I can't comment on how liquid tight snap caps may be.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Shaver said:


> ^ More especially as *this* is the walk. :thumbs-up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :aportnoy:


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

I am fearful of reading this thread, lest I find a new expensive obsession to add to an already crowded list.

Fountain pens appeal to me conceptually, and are a fond remembrance from my childhood. The most overriding deterrent to purchasing one today (beyond a lack sufficient knowledge to make a proper selection) is that my penmanship has deteriorated from fair to atrocious over the last two decades or so.

I remember one embarrassing occasion where I rose in court to cross-examine a witness, glanced at my detailed notes of his testimony in-chief and realized I could not read them. :redface:


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

RogerP said:


> I am fearful of reading this thread, lest I find a new expensive obsession to add to an already crowded list.
> 
> Fountain pens appeal to me conceptually, and are a fond remembrance from my childhood. The most overriding deterrent to purchasing one today (beyond a lack sufficient knowledge to make a proper selection) is that my penmanship has deteriorated from fair to atrocious over the last two decades or so.
> 
> I remember one embarrassing occasion where I rose in court to cross-examine a witness, glanced at my detailed notes of his testimony in-chief and realized I could not read them. :redface:


Fountain pens are a mild indulgence among other expensive, unnecessary, foolish expenditures. Compare them, for instance, to expensive clothing, hand forged knives, high end watches, full custom 1911's and BMW's. If you go over to FPN (fountain pen network) you can find abundant temptation. Try something with a broad italic nib - Lamy has some options - and your handwriting will demand to be improved while your wallet will hardly notice.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Ah, a dilemma! 

I have just been given my late father's fountain pen (a Montblanc; not sure of the model). I think it will be rather difficult for me to use anything else for the foreseeable future. For all the talk of the 'nib adapting to the hand' it writes with a smoothness than competes with both my Pelikan and Sailor.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow, what a nice inheritance.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

FLCracka said:


> Wow, what a nice inheritance.


Thank you. Yes: something I will use every day that was his.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Balfour said:


> Thank you. Yes: something I will use every day that was his.


The older MB's are remarkably long lived, but pistons can eventually wear or shrink . When I moved myself and my MB from Iowa to Colorado, the change to arid conditions affected the piston. If something goes amiss with yours, the experts on FPN can guide you to technicians whose services will be, in my experience, just as good but not nearly as expensive as official MB options.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

godan said:


> The older MB's are remarkably long lived, but pistons can eventually wear or shrink . When I moved myself and my MB from Iowa to Colorado, the change to arid conditions affected the piston. If something goes amiss with yours, the experts on FPN can guide you to technicians whose services will be, in my experience, just as good but not nearly as expensive as official MB options.


Excellent recommendation, thank you. It seems okay for now, but I travel a lot so this problem could well present in due course.

Do you / anyone have a recommendation for ink? I'm finding my Sailor ink too 'wet' for the MB - getting far too much ink on the page with the result that a medium nib is writing almost like a broad.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Diamine is pretty dry. I've already stated my fondness for Hero #232 blue-black, which seems to defy the scary warnings about iron-gall ink. 

Oh, in answer to the fears of flying, I managed to have my Pilot Petit1, inked with the above Hero ink, go through a complete wash dry cycle with no apparent leakage outside the cap. People need to wise up to the rugged and trouble-free nature of modern pens and stop listening to folklore from over a lifetime ago.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Balfour said:


> Excellent recommendation, thank you. It seems okay for now, but I travel a lot so this problem could well present in due course.
> 
> Do you / anyone have a recommendation for ink? I'm finding my Sailor ink too 'wet' for the MB - getting far too much ink on the page with the result that a medium nib is writing almost like a broad.


I use MB ink in my two MB fountain pens just because I like visiting the MB store in the Cherry Creek Mall in Denver, but Parker works just fine. When ink discussions become too arcane on FPN, somebody usually posts, "Remember, it's just colored water."


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

godan said:


> ... When ink discussions become too arcane on FPN, somebody usually posts, "Remember, it's just colored water."


I like that!


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Balfour said:


> I like that!


 I have sometimes thought of a post here to the effect, "Remember, they're just colored pieces of cloth."


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

godan said:


> I have sometimes thought of a post here to the effect, "Remember, they're just colored pieces of cloth."


You should. (Although I fear it will go down as well as my thoughts on a pared down, fairly minimalist approach to the wardrobe in other threads.)


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

godan said:


> The older MB's are remarkably long lived, but pistons can eventually wear or shrink . When I moved myself and my MB from Iowa to Colorado, the change to arid conditions affected the piston. If something goes amiss with yours, the experts on FPN can guide you to technicians whose services will be, in my experience, just as good but not nearly as expensive as official MB options.


Again, thanks for this advice. I have been having a problem with the pen starting and have sent it off to John Sorowka in Oxford for a nib adjustment.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Shaver said:


> I am at the precipice of committing to my order for:
> 
> *Waterman Expert Stainless Steel Chrome Trim Medium Nib Fountain Pen*
> (Which is marginally over the budget I had intended but the shape and design appeals to me)
> ...


Did you go ahead in the end? If so, I hope you will post at some point about how you like your pen / whether you've found opportunities to use it despite your initial scepticism?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I did indeed- I am nothing if not a man of my word. The pen and case were received at my delivery address today and I trust that the converter and ink will be delivered before I go to collect them at the weekend. I fully intend to write you a thank you note and post it here.

Meanwhile I am scheming on ways in which I might optimise its use.


----------



## MRR (Nov 19, 2009)

RogerP said:


> Fountain pens appeal to me conceptually, and are a fond remembrance from my childhood. The most overriding deterrent to purchasing one today (beyond a lack sufficient knowledge to make a proper selection) is that my penmanship has deteriorated from fair to atrocious over the last two decades or so.


I find that fountain pens slow my handwriting down enough that I actually write better. The real problem is that paper is not made the way it used to be and the ink bleeds on all but my best paper.

For those reasons (and what else you mentioned in your post) my fountain pens stay in my office and I use only gel while in court.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Balfour said:


> Who else still uses a fountain pen?
> 
> I am not a collector. I prefer to find a tool perfectly suited to its task.
> 
> ...


Balfour, I was so impressed by the 21k gold nib on my Sailor 1911L that I decided to add a Professional Gear to my nascent but rapidly expanding fountain pen collection. The one you pictured above appears to be the newer Pro Gear II. I have to admit, I'm not crazy about the oversized pocket clip or the anchor design thereon, at least from the pictures. Are you aware of any other, superior features compared to the original PG that would be cause for me to buy the PGII instead?

Thanks. They really are great pens, available at a terrific value.


----------



## charlesw (Jan 6, 2016)

A 1920 Waterman 552-1/2 gold-filled filigree fountain pen with an ultra-flexible nib. I sat down and spent two years learning Spencerian penmanship so when I leave a handwritten note it is remembered as being the most beautiful note they have ever gotten. It's kind of a cute hat-trick-at-a-party thing. 

I wear it in my shirt pocket _[the crowd gasps!]

_But, that's not the most knuckle-dragging thing... here's the kicker:
I am having my tailor sew a PEN POCKET [gasp!] line of vertical stitching in the pockets and then add a horizontal line across that so the pen doesn't hang on the actual pocket edge, but actually bottoms out at the right distance in that little (egregious!) pocket. You see, the Waterman has a nasty bent-metal clip that eats pocket hems like a killer whale eats penguins.

Let it be known to all and sundry that I stand before you *unrepentant* and *obdurate* . . . because I _like_ that gold filigree cap to peek out of my pocket behind my 2-button or 3roll lapel, especially when I sitting with a client and it's unbuttoned.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^ 

Now where did I put that dictionary and thesaurus? LOL.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

MRR said:


> For those reasons (and what else you mentioned in your post) my fountain pens stay in my office and I use only gel while in court.


If I have to write very quickly I would also switch to a purely utilitarian pen.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

charlesw said:


> A 1920 Waterman 552-1/2 gold-filled filigree fountain pen with an ultra-flexible nib. I sat down and spent two years learning Spencerian penmanship so when I leave a handwritten note it is remembered as being the most beautiful note they have ever gotten. It's kind of a cute hat-trick-at-a-party thing.


What a wonderful skill to have acquired. I also like a pen with a flexible nib. Have you had your Waterman for long?

Welcome to the fora.


----------



## charlesw (Jan 6, 2016)

Balfour (or is that Mr. Underwood?),
I've had the Waterman for 6 years or so.
I'd like to send the nib off to Mottishaw to have it tuned a bit, but I can;t stand his 6 month wait-in-line time! He'd make it glide even more betterer than it does now.
And, now I'm thinking I should get a silver one to match so I can swap them out depending on the outfit.
ponder, ponder...


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

charlesw said:


> Balfour (or is that Mr. Underwood?),
> I've had the Waterman for 6 years or so.
> I'd like to send the nib off to Mottishaw to have it tuned a bit, but I can;t stand his 6 month wait-in-line time! He'd make it glide even more betterer than it does now.
> And, now I'm thinking I should get a silver one to match so I can swap them out depending on the outfit.
> ponder, ponder...


I mentioned upthread that I had sent my inherited Montblanc off to John Sorowka ([email protected]). He's in Oxford, England (I'm currently staying in the UK; I divide my time between London and the US) and is well regarded on Fountain Pen Network. I sent the pen to him so it arrived Monday. He emailed me to say that it was posted back to me today - it might be worth considering, even with international shipping.

I've never been one for metal matching. I started a thread on this a while ago and about as far as I would go is that a belt button should match the colour of blazer buttons, but not necessary for personal possessions such as pens, watches, wedding ring, etc. The views of others may differ.

B.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

charlesw said:


> Balfour (*or is that Mr. Underwood?*), ...


----------



## charlesw (Jan 6, 2016)

Hmm, for as much as you comment, I was wondering why Frank was your avatar. 

'Metal matching' - oh, great... now it sounds like some disease one gets in that all-too-busy house across the tracks. Or a thing done with MegaDeath in the mosh pit. I will reconsider my ill-considered not-very-decided position.


----------



## charlesw (Jan 6, 2016)

Re: Sorowka
Any idea what charges for a nib polishing/smoothing?


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

charlesw said:


> Hmm, for as much as you comment, I was wondering why Frank was your avatar.
> 
> 'Metal matching' - oh, great... now it sounds like some disease one gets in that all-too-busy house across the tracks. Or a thing done with MegaDeath in the mosh pit. I will reconsider my ill-considered not-very-decided position.


FU as my avatar is a bit of self-inflicted satire.

Others are more pernickety about metal matching. Far too fussy for me, but no need necessarily to rethink your position.

EDIT:

This is the thread. CuffDaddy is well worth listening to. One of the rare occasions I demur from godan's view.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...lver-blazer-buttons-and-gold-watch-acceptable

P.S. I never did get the silver-buttoned blazer. I decided that traditional gilt buttons was the preferable option!


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

charlesw said:


> Re: Sorowka
> Any idea what charges for a nib polishing/smoothing?


PM sent.


----------



## charlesw (Jan 6, 2016)

Balfour,
Thanks for the PM, I can't reply that way yet - I'm not a big eunf boy yet! (I need 15 posts to be allowed)


----------



## charlesw (Jan 6, 2016)

'Pernickety'?
Sigh... One of THOSE pedants...

Like me!


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

charlesw said:


> 'Pernickety'?
> Sigh... One of THOSE pedants...
> 
> Like me!


Oh, I'm pedantic about many things. Just not that!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Ta dah! 


















..........


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

^ Congratulations! Did you opt for the medium nib in the end? Has it had a test drive yet?

B.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Balfour said:


> ^ Congratulations! Did you opt for the medium nib in the end? Has it had a test drive yet?
> 
> B.


Thank you. It is a medium nib model. I struggled briefly with the converter, expecting a click to confirm its proper placement. Alas none was forthcoming and eventually I realised such a reassuring noise was not a property of the device. Please expect a fuller account and the promised thank you note anon. However in the interim I am pleased to report that my first writing with the instrument was a distinct pleasure and the intervening years between this and my last use of a fountain pen have not diminished my skill in the practice.


----------



## charlesw (Jan 6, 2016)

Sheesh! For a professional photographer, I'm feeling like a clod about getting a shot of my pen up here. But, in my own defense, I am trying to use my iPhone! _[crowd murmers their empathy]_

Waterman, almost 100 years old (hey! that's older than me!). With a couple of examples of my writing (when done slowly and thoughtfully - HEY! Don't bump my elbow!)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^

Absolutely beautiful...the penmanship and the pen! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

charlesw said:


> Sheesh! For a professional photographer, I'm feeling like a clod about getting a shot of my pen up here. But, in my own defense, I am trying to use my iPhone! _[crowd murmers their empathy]_
> 
> Waterman, almost 100 years old (hey! that's older than me!). With a couple of examples of my writing (when done slowly and thoughtfully - HEY! Don't bump my elbow!)


A wonderful pen. But even the pen is outshone by the penmanship. Bravo!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Update: I am gaining much use from my recent acquisition.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Update: I am gaining much use from my recent acquisition.
> 
> View attachment 15655


:beer:


----------



## charlesw (Jan 6, 2016)

Shaver,
Your daily-use handwriting is wonderful! I had to retreat to the labored stuff I do b/c my daily-use hand was very ugly. 

But, my daily-use note-taking hand is still readable mainly by myself alone.
:-(

Charles


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Thank you Charles. Unfortunately I am very critical of my handwriting, conscious of the flaws. However as the nib adapts to my style it is allowing for a crisper line with increased definition, so improvements may yet begin to appear.


----------



## charlesw (Jan 6, 2016)

Yeah, it's probably like many things in life - we are dissatisfied, but that's what nudges us forward towards change.
I'm constantly practicing and working at mine.
Here is the exemplar that I have been using for years, it was written by Spencer himself and is a pinnacle, not just of handwriting but of friendship expressed. The handwriting is so exquisite in its subtlety and elegance. I despair of attaining it.


----------



## Mute (Apr 3, 2005)

I envy all of you with such beautiful penmanship. Even doctors can't read my chickescratches.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I have been writing exclusively with my fountain pen since its arrival and shall not return to inferior devices. I had cause recently to sign two rather important contracts and whipping out a grown-up pen certainly spoke to the gravity of the situation. Humourosly in part but honestly also, the employ of a fine writing instrument may speak to the character of a fellow.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

Be careful if using a fountain pen to sign important documents, checks, etc. to use proper permanent ink. I tend to use my Montblanc 146 around the house to make a grocery list, write short notes, etc. When it comes to writing checks or signing documents, I'll use a Waterman rollerball with a gel ink cartridge or my Montblanc ballpoint.


----------



## jeffreyc (Apr 8, 2010)

I have 5 fountain pens that I try to rotate. All have different Diamine inks.
A Franklin Cristoph 27 Collegia, Visconti **** Sapiens with a nib ground to a broad by Masuyama, a Sheaffer Targa slimline, a Conway Stewart Wellington and my trusty old Parker 51.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Shaver said:


> I have been writing exclusively with my fountain pen since its arrival and shall not return to inferior devices. ...


Glad it's working out for you! :thumbs-up:


----------



## DougN (Feb 6, 2016)

With regards to new pens, I've always been a fan of Omas. I've their rare wood collection along with some of their other fine pens. I've never been a fan of MB though they are pretty - the balance never seemed correct for me. For old pens, I've a bunch of old Parkers 51s.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

While living in France I became familiar with the large universe of low-end Watermans, which was eye-opening given that in the US one by and large only encounters high-end fountain pens. One can buy a Waterman for $10 at the super market. So, of course, I bought one and loved it. Since then I've moved a bit up the Waterman range (about $50, I guess). The problem I've had with them is that I use them very infrequently. I use pens and pencils very infrequently. So, the pens dry out and I have to put a good bit of effort into reviving them (soaking, cleaning, etc). Just this week I've been trying to do it again, but the results so far haven't been encouraging. I'm tempted to replace it, but I assume that the same thing would happen to the next fountain pen I buy.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

tocqueville said:


> So, the pens dry out and I have to put a good bit of effort into reviving them (soaking, cleaning, etc). Just this week I've been trying to do it again, but the results so far haven't been encouraging.


This has to be using cartridges. With bottle ink, you'd just dip the nib, maybe suck in a little, and wipe the nib unless the thing was bone dry. A $5 cartridge converter and an $8-12 bottle of ink will open up the real world of fountain pens.
I use the crummy Noodler's Ahab which has loose screw threads on the cap that allow it to dry out overnight. A recent blessing was getting an empty bottle with an eye dropper in the cap (originally used for that electronic cigarette fluid) and filling it with ink. This makes wetting the feed a quicker, neater process as you just drip a drop and done.


----------



## DRWWE (Jul 6, 2009)

Tempest said:


> This has to be using cartridges. With bottle ink, you'd just dip the nib, maybe suck in a little, and wipe the nib unless the thing was bone dry. A $5 cartridge converter and an $8-12 bottle of ink will open up the real world of fountain pens.
> I use the crummy Noodler's Ahab which has loose screw threads on the cap that allow it to dry out overnight. A recent blessing was getting an empty bottle with an eye dropper in the cap (originally used for that electronic cigarette fluid) and filling it with ink. This makes wetting the feed a quicker, neater process as you just drip a drop and done.


I don't use my FPs every day but found that if I store them horizontally rather than vertically (tip up), the nibs tend to be wetter. When I used to store my pens tip-up and left them for a few days, the nibs were usually dry and I had to use the methods you described to get the pen to write. The only time i keep my inked pens upright is when they are in my pocket.

I have a Noodler's Ahab. Worst pen in my collection. I've tried fiddling with the nib to get it to write better, but it just doesn't write very well. I gave up on it a while ago and it just sits, unused, in my pen case as a reminder not to buy one ever again.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

DRWWE said:


> I have a Noodler's Ahab. Worst pen in my collection. I've tried fiddling with the nib to get it to write better, but it just doesn't write very well. I gave up on it a while ago and it just sits, unused, in my pen case as a reminder not to buy one ever again.


It is a contraption that needs tinkering and is still frustrating. You get to learn to heat set an ebonite feed, or open up the channels with a utility blade, or use teflon tape to secure the loose threads. And it still dries out overnight, but occasionally leaks. And the vegetal resin body has an odor. 
Noodler's makes other pens that have appeal, and I know there are other cheapies of Indian manufacture, but I am too soured by the experience to give them a shot. Such a shame, it's a fine looking piece at cut rate.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

A few years ago, when I was more intensely pursuing calligraphy, I tried a couple of the Indian pens and eyedropper fillers. The technology was simple enough in design, but the execution failed in terms of precision and fit. That is, they were messy and leaked. For my ten or so fountain pens that are used in rotation these days, I clean each with running water after the reservoirs or cartridge converters are empty and store the pens horizontally with both the bodies and caps only slightly tightened. Seems to work.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

tocqueville said:


> While living in France I became familiar with the large universe of low-end Watermans, which was eye-opening given that in the US one by and large only encounters high-end fountain pens. One can buy a Waterman for $10 at the super market. So, of course, I bought one and loved it. Since then I've moved a bit up the Waterman range (about $50, I guess). The problem I've had with them is that I use them very infrequently. I use pens and pencils very infrequently. So, the pens dry out and I have to put a good bit of effort into reviving them (soaking, cleaning, etc). Just this week I've been trying to do it again, but the results so far haven't been encouraging. I'm tempted to replace it, but I assume that the same thing would happen to the next fountain pen I buy.


Interesting you say this - my introduction to fountain pens was through a college girlfriend, who had grown up in Paris; they just know how to live there. She had penmanship of uncanny beauty (like that 19th century correspondence one sees), and her claim was that poor penmanship was severely punished in French schools (or the various Lycee francais one find here and there). She introduced me to classic, elegant men's style, as well, so between that and the pens, she's probably the major reason for my interest in this forum!

But yes, the cheap fountain pen is a treasure (Japan is perhaps the actual best place to find wonderful, cheap - even disposable - fountain pens. I was immediately hooked.)

As to storing the pens, or maintaining them generally, they should just be stored cleaned, dry, and (IMHO) disassembled. As for my active pen(s) - currently my Lamy CP1 - I keep it going by just having a ritual of cleaning it before any international flight (which is usually 6-8 times a year). I'm not taking a loaded fountain pen on an airplane anyway (yikes!), so emptying it is a no-brainer, but I just use the time to clean it as well. FYI, a very dilute ammonia solution followed by flushing with water is a great cleaning regimen (unless it's an antique pen with aluminum parts! No ammonia and aluminum, they don't play nicely! Aluminum was a luxury metal a hundred years ago, so such pens are out there, and while not usually worth worrying about, well, this is AAAC...) Then I make sure it's dry and packed, and refilling makes a nice arrival ritual.

DH


----------

